# Yellow river 1, me 0



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

here we go again! feels like my hunting luck will now be my fishing luck. on a whim i decided I was tired of working for today and wanted to do something "fun", so I rigged a pole for catfish somewhat like cathunter describes on his site, grab my ultralite for bait and head to Brown's fish camp since it's nearby. Pay my dang 5 bucks, get in the water and what do you know? my motor is running terri-bad and i can go about 5mph tops... so i poke around trying to catch bait. all i had was bits of gulp, far from ideal i'm sure but the last time i fished for little bream they would eat anything. i tried for over an hour at a dozen spots and never saw the bobber wiggle. i grabbed some cigar minows out of my freezer "just in case" i couldn't catch bait, why not. so i tried that for a while at a few spots, based on nothing really (no fish-finder), of course no bites. mosquitoes ran me off. to top it off, my bow rope broke at the ramp while pulling the boat up onto the trailer and i fell tail-bone first onto my adjustable hitch...LOL, awesome.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Try doing most of your drinking AFTER the fishing trip.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Not a drinker bud, but it might help...


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Murphy's Law. I am a firm believer. And a victim of it as well....


----------



## Rjw615 (May 26, 2008)

Stop by somewhere and get you some crickets/earthworms/red worms/wigglers (one of those) next time, fish the eddies in the river, where water is running out from the bank but the water is still up next to the bank. That will most def help with the catching bait situation, catfish, I just use frozen shrimp, out in the river where the water is running on the bottom and pick up channel cats frequently, no monsters by no means. Good eating size though, 1-2 lbs or smaller.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

A $3 can of wigglers would have changed your luck!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

+1 on the crickets for bait


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah I've got a garden box full of huge worms, just didn't feel like digging them up, but I darn sure will next time.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Also if you have no crickets or worms chunk a beetle spin, it will catch you a few bream.


----------



## simpleman (Oct 20, 2007)

don't feel to bad sound like my first couple trips on the river. had a heck of a time finding fish with out a fish finder and sounding with the anchor gets old fast. I would agree with the other on here worm,cricket are king for pan fish. But for eater size cats up to 10# if you cant get bait try a 2inch strip of cut mullet scaled,and I have had real good luck with teamcatfish S7 dip bait nasty stuff but the fish love it. The thing that's help me the most was a fish finder sure does make it a hole lot nicer not have to find bottom by hand.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

yep, i'm afraid i'm going to have to break down and get a FF. trouble is going to be doing a clean install on a gheenoe since theres nowhere to run wires. the projects never end.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Tried it again this evening from the 87 launch. Dug up some worms to catch bait with so I had high hopes. I caught one little bream, and it swallowed the hook lol. I tried for over an hour to catch more bait with no luck except a few tiny minnows that couldn't spit the worm out fast enough. Tried my one dead bream in two bends without any action. The water seems high, brown, and swift, and the moon is full which I'm sure didn't help? Oh well, boat ran a little better at least.


----------



## simpleman (Oct 20, 2007)

not sure about yours but my gheenoe has two rubber guards on top that are hallow that I ran all my wires thru than drilled a hole in my dry well. When you are ready to buy a fishfinder don't make the mistake I did get one with a GPS.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Mines an older one with aluminum gunwales, not much room at all but I could try. Good tip on the gps.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

sure said:


> Tried it again this evening from the 87 launch. Dug up some worms to catch bait with so I had high hopes. I caught one little bream, and it swallowed the hook lol. I tried for over an hour to catch more bait with no luck except a few tiny minnows that couldn't spit the worm out fast enough. Tried my one dead bream in two bends without any action. The water seems high, brown, and swift, and the moon is full which I'm sure didn't help? Oh well, boat ran a little better at least.


Yellow from 87 bridge is one of the fishiest LOOKING spots ever
I guess you & I should enjoy the sights & sounds of what God has created and post things like "I enjoyed the beauty so much that it didn't matter & I didn't even notice that I caught no fish"


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> Yellow from 87 bridge is one of the fishiest LOOKING spots ever
> I guess you & I should enjoy the sights & sounds of what God has created and post things like "I enjoyed the beauty so much that it didn't matter & I didn't even notice that I caught no fish"


hahaha, yep, it would be a huge bummer if the place was ugly AND i didn't catch anything. should I be driving further to launch? i sure like the idea of fishing within 30 minutes of home.


----------

